# P.a.c.e 2008



## Chief Wiggins (Oct 16, 2006)

Just would like to thank all the instructors/staff for the 2008 P.A.C.E seminar. 

I thoroughly enjoyed the training and will probably pay for myself out of pocket next year. 

For those Troopers, and K-9's, both in and out of state I feel it should be a must for you to attend once in your career, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I thought it was the balls myself. Go every year if you can. We all can learn something. Share it back home with the guys and girls. The Stacey and Al show was awesome wasn't it? My LT won a raffle and I got rocks!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

the beers at Stoneforge afterwards aren't too bad either..........  hahaha


----------



## Inspector71 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank God the Middlesex kids were there. After all, 95, 90 and 93 all are major drug interdiction routes for them to patrol...


----------

